# Adding Metadata pytivo



## cronos000 (Jul 30, 2016)

Is there a way to find out the terms that tivo uses for its metadata. I would like to be able to start tagging the series I am uploading with episode and season numbers for easy sorting


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Have you tried just using MetaGenerator to create the metadata files for shows?

Scott


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cronos000 said:


> Is there a way to find out the terms that tivo uses for its metadata.


http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Metadata



> _I would like to be able to start tagging the series I am uploading with episode and season numbers for easy sorting_


Ah, that's a special case. It used to be, back in the days of the SDUI, that you could set the "episodeNum" field (just one field, no separate season/ep), and have it display that way on the TiVo. But under the HDUI (High Definition User Interface -- the only UI on newer TiVos), you can't set the season/ep directly; it's only displayed based on a valid programId.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> ...a valid programId


... which can be an elusive thing at times.


----------

